# Ivan Rebroff - The Vocal



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

This Russian singer - though born in Germany - is without a doubt the world's most remarkable singer. _'The richest, darkest, lowest, highest bass in the world._'

No one in the world has emulated his scale. I tried looking up his 'Evening Bells' ( or Evening Chimes' ) on youtube but couldn't find it. If I could sum his voice up in a word I would use sensational.


----------

